# Sorry to be stupid and lazy - help with simple non-destructive TiVo hacking



## slimjim8094 (Jan 15, 2006)

OK. My dad got a TiVo. And I think it's a pain in the A** to have to spend 1hr to DL shows w/ TiVo Desktop. So i went to Google, and found hacks(dot)oreilly(dot)com/pub/h/571 (I'd send a link but I'm blocked). I can secure web connect to the Now Playing list. However, again, I want to stream. Any ideas? If someone can say "well if you use this player, copy the URL from the secure webpage and tell it to play, it will act like it's streaming" that would be good. I've tried WMP and QuickTime, but no good. It's my dads, and we still have warranty, but if I can do this w/o breaking open the box, that would be good. BTW, I don't know if it matters, but I am not using the 1/8 minijack to serial cable that came w/ the tivo for channel changing. Does that help?

I am not a Linux expert but I know how to become root, copy, rename, move, delete, vi, emacs... I just haven't been able to find a coherent guide.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There are no hacks without opening the box. The best you can do is the https thing.


----------



## slimjim8094 (Jan 15, 2006)

Ah. Thought so. Oh well, any thoughts on the best steps/post/guide to just get a shell? I can work from there, but don't need to do any of the "well now is a good time to add a bigger hd". Probably don't even need to back up, but I will. It's just changing the rc.sysinit file, right? If I can get Telnet and ftp, I'm fine. Any thoughts/tips?


----------

